# Subwoofer deaktivieren - wie?



## DonVito26 (7. August 2006)

Moin,

ich besitze die TerraTec Aureon 5.1 Fun Soundkarte und das Logitech Z-340 2.1 System.
Logitech hat keine Software mitgeliefert, habe in einer Zeitschrift auch mal einen Testbericht gelesen, der aussagte, dass das System eher für Soundkarten mit eigener Software ausgelegt ist.
Die Aureon-Software hab ich natürlich installiert, doch leider gelingt es mir nicht ausschließlich den Subwoofer zu deaktivieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die sich mir bietet, ist die Boxen mitsamt des Woofers leise zu stellen.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ich den Subwoofer nicht ausschalten kann und ob es nicht vielleicht ein Programm oder ein verstecktes Menü gibt, dass mir hilft  Kann mir jemand helfen?

ps.: Ja, ich habe den Lautstärkeregler des Subwoofers schon ganz leise gedreht und trotzdem dröhnt das Ding noch ganz gut.


----------



## docsnyder08 (7. August 2006)

bringts vielleicht was, wenn du in der systemsteuerung einfach stereo boxen wählst statt 2.1 ?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. August 2006)

DonVito26 am 07.08.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich besitze die TerraTec Aureon 5.1 Fun Soundkarte und das Logitech Z-340 2.1 System.
> Logitech hat keine Software mitgeliefert, habe in einer Zeitschrift auch mal einen Testbericht gelesen, der aussagte, dass das System eher für Soundkarten mit eigener Software ausgelegt ist.
> ...



Geht mit der XP Laustärkeregelung (der graueLautsprecher in der Systray). Dort unter Optionen einfach noch alle Regler aktivieren die man braucht, u.a. Subwoofer.
Möglich ist aber, dass die Soundtreiber, da irgendeinen anderen Regler hingebaut haben, der sich aber meist deaktivieren lässt.


----------



## ananas45 (7. August 2006)

> Subwoofer deaktivieren - wie?


Teufel CEM kaufen


----------



## DonVito26 (7. August 2006)

Keine Chance, der Woofer dudelt weiter. Interessant find ich ja auch, dass die Stromversorgung scheinbar von Steckdose über Woofer zu den Boxen läuft... wenn ich den Woofer-Stecker rauszieh funktioniert die ganze Anlage nicht mehr.
Ausstellen wollt ich ihn eigentlich auch nie, allerdings erhalte ich manchmal Beschwerden über meinen Bass... teilweise ist er voll aufgedreht und Niemand sagt etwas und teilweise ist er ganz runtergedreht und schon klingelt mein Telefon... aber das ist n ganz anderer Schnack 
Naja, notfalls versuch ich es mit Dämmmaterial.


----------



## Nexus76 (7. August 2006)

Aufschrauben, Kabel abklemmen, zuschrauben, und gut is^^ 

Mfg Nex


----------



## invincible-OeLi (7. August 2006)

Also an meiner Anlage kann ich Center/Front/Rear/Subwoofer getrennt einstellen... will ich kein Bass einfach Woofer runterdrehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2006)

ein 2.1 system ist aus PCsicht das gleiche wie ein 2.0 system. ein 2.1 system ist nichts anderes als ein stereosystem, bei dem die bassboxen nicht in den boxen, sondern ausgelagert in einem "suboofer" sitzen. d.h. du kannst nicht softwaremäßig den sub abstellen, das ist unmöglich. du kannst maximal in den lautstärkeoptionen ( systemsteuerung / sounds&audiogeräte mal suchen) schauen, ob du das bass und mitten/höhen einzelen regulieren kannst. dann kannst du den bass was runterdrehen, aber ganz aus wird nicht gehen. 

bei logitech ist der sub - wie ich schon desöfteren gehört hab - auch bei "null" schon viel zu laut... aus diesem grund hab ich mir auch creative boxen gekauft. 



ps: dass man den sub aber vermutlich hinten an einem regler runterstellen kann ist dir bewußt?


----------



## Loosa (7. August 2006)

Herbboy am 07.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. du kannst nicht softwaremäßig den sub abstellen, das ist unmöglich.


Was ja eigentlich auch keinen Sinn macht weil die Satellitenboxen mit Hoch- und Mitteltöner die tiefen Frequenzen gar nicht übernehmen können, bzw. das in der Weiche aufgetrennt wird. Bass würde also komplett wegfallen.


----------



## DonVito26 (7. August 2006)

Herbboy am 07.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: dass man den sub aber vermutlich hinten an einem regler runterstellen kann ist dir bewußt?



Hatte bereits geschrieben, dass ich den Woofer bereits ganz runtergedreht habe und er trotzdem noch spielt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2006)

DonVito26 am 07.08.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hatte den thread schon vorher aufgemacht, da stand das nocht nicht drin, dann aber nen anruf reinbekommen und danach erst gepostet...


----------



## ananas45 (7. August 2006)

Ich glaube das einzige was du machen kannst ist bei Equalizer/Windows Soundmanager den Bass ganz runterdrehen oder die Boxen abmachen und Kabel trennen.


----------



## HobbitMeister (7. August 2006)

Ich würde mir mal überlegen, den sub woanders hinzustellen. Wenn der zB auf einem Holztisch steht, dröhnt er natürlich sofort. Hab auch ein logitech System (5.1) der Sub macht mir aber keine Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2006)

ananas45 am 07.08.2006 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> oder die Boxen abmachen und Kabel trennen.


das geht nicht, denn der subwoofer versorgt die kleinen boxen ja auch mit strom.


----------



## ananas45 (8. August 2006)

Herbboy am 07.08.2006 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 07.08.2006 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich wollt sagen aufmachen und kabel trennen....
also den Sub aufmachen und die Pole an der Speaker abtrennen/abstöpeseln bei mein Teil hier/durchsägen wenn zu doll gelötet/wie auch immer


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2006)

ananas45 am 08.08.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.08.2006 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, ich glaub das wäre etwas zu aufwendig... da kann man ja gleich das set verkaufen und sich ein 2.0system kaufen...


----------



## Ein-Mensch (8. August 2006)

Herbboy am 08.08.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 08.08.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich denke das ist auch die einfachste möglichkeit, du vertickst dein jetztiges sys und kaufst dir ein neues und informierst dich vorher ob der sub abschalbar ist. bei meinem CG ist es z.b. möglich allerings gehe ich mal davon aus das du wieder etwas in richtung 2.1 willst.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2006)

Ein-Mensch am 08.08.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das ist auch die einfachste möglichkeit, du vertickst dein jetztiges sys und kaufst dir ein neues und informierst dich vorher ob der sub abschalbar ist. bei meinem CG ist es z.b. möglich allerings gehe ich mal davon aus das du wieder etwas in richtung 2.1 willst.


beim creative trigue 3220 kannst du den sub so weit runterdrehen, dass er quasi nicht vorhanden ist.  gibt es bei atelco für knapp 40€.  bei saturn&co 45-50€ aufwärts...


----------



## egal111 (11. August 2006)

geh halt in dein soundprogramm von der soundkarte und dreh die frequenzen bis 300hz (ausprobieren wann der sub leise ist bzw bis wieviel hz der sub macht) runter... fertsch... bzw bei winamp odda so mit den equilizer (?) einstellungen...


----------



## ananas45 (11. August 2006)

Herbboy am 08.08.2006 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 08.08.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aufwendig? 4(ok oder 8 ) schrauben rausdrehen und kabelkappen? muffel...


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2006)

ananas45 am 11.08.2006 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.08.2006 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aufendig, wenn man den sub mal braucht und mal nicht braucht... ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass er IMMER auf den sub verzichten will...


----------



## ananas45 (11. August 2006)

Herbboy am 11.08.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.08.2006 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der muss den sub ja nicht zuschrauben


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2006)

ananas45 am 11.08.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.08.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg ...       also, ich würd den nicht unbedingt offen rumstehen lassen, und MIR wäre es auch zu umständlich, unter den tisch zu klettern und dann dauernd kabel dran - ab - dran - ab...  da würd ich echt eher das system verkaufen und ein 2.0 oder 2.1 mit dezenterem sub kaufen...


----------



## ananas45 (11. August 2006)

Herbboy am 11.08.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.08.2006 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



komm... das warm witz


----------



## DonVito26 (12. August 2006)

Herbboy am 07.08.2006 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> DonVito26 am 07.08.2006 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaub ich kaum, das steht in meinem ersten post  egal
tja also erstmal danke für die vielen antworten, ich werd mich wohl wirklich mal nach etwas neuem umgucken. die ganzen spielereien mit winamp und co. habe ich bereits probiert. frage ja nicht umsonst nach einem programm zur regulierung, dass nicht all zu bekannt ist. hab schon so ziemlich alles durch.


----------



## HobbitMeister (12. August 2006)

Mich würde echt nochmal interessieren, wo und auf was der Subwoofer steht, bzw. wo dein Sitzplatz ist. Sub auf Holztisch, PC in der Ecke+ Dachschräge?  :-o 

Weil ist doch nicht normal so ein Dröhnen. Foto wär natürlich am besten 

Ich würd mir noch nichts neues kaufen. Das kriegt man ganz bestimmt ohne Geldmitteleinsatz hin. Außerdem: selbst wenn du dir jetzt eine tolle 2000€ Anlage hinstellst, könntest du noch immer das Problem haben und es klänge wie <200€ .


----------

